# Camping at the beach



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

On May 31st of 2008 my buddy got married at the beach. His new wife and him rented a beach house, invited my family to the wedding and asked me to cook for the guest. The weekend before the wedding I got the tents out, set them up and made sure everything was in good working order.












When I got home from work that friday evening, I hooked up the pit, loaded up the gear and headed to the beach. By the time we were on the road, it was getting dark. At one point we stopped in at a local grocery store to pick up something that was forgotten.










We had 3 trucks in out little convoy. My truck in the lead, a chevy trailblazer and a car. At around 11:00pm we finally arrived at the beach house. One of the problems camping on the beach is the wind. During the night the wind was blowing off the water so bad I got very little sleep.


The sunrise the next morning was beautiful.



















4 image limit!!!!!!


----------



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

My buddy had only bought about 30 pounds of chicken to cook for the wedding, that took up about 1/4 of my pit. Besides the chicken quarters, my buddy bought around 60 pounds of crawfish, 











So we had chicken, boudain, sausage and all the crawfish you could eat.


----------

